# How about a 3d printed ER32 collet?  Let's give it a shot.



## NT_2112 (Nov 5, 2020)

I wanted to see if I could hold a square pen blank in an ER32 collet on my lathe.

So, starting with this:



I coverted the center hole into a square and 3d printed this design:


And got this result before removing printing supports:



And after cleaning it up a little:





Hoping I get a chance to test it this week.


----------



## MPVic (Nov 5, 2020)

Amazing ingenuity!!!  Anxious to see how it performs.  Curious about the material - can you utilize different materials to increase the strength of any "printed" item?


----------



## RobS (Nov 5, 2020)

sweet!!!!


----------



## More4dan (Nov 5, 2020)

Very cool! I’ve seen nylon blanks machined for collets for sale for holding odd shapes. Should work. Might get away with fewer slots for something more flexible than steel 


Sent from my iPhone using Penturners.org mobile app


----------



## NT_2112 (Nov 6, 2020)

If anyone is interested in testing one out but doesn't have a 3d printer, let me know, I can mail you one.

I'm designing a .75" square one right now.


Sadly, it doesn't look like I can do a 1" square.


----------



## RobS (Nov 6, 2020)

no, you would need to move up to the next size, possibly even to a ER 50



			The Beall Tool Company


----------



## RobS (Nov 6, 2020)

Actually looks like an ER-40 would work.
However, I do not know what lathe you are using.


ER ColletLengthDiameterClamping RangeER-11​18 mm (0.71")11.5 mm (0.45")0.5—7 mm (0.020—0.276")ER-16​27.5 mm (1.08")17 mm (0.67")0.5—9 mm (0.020—0.354")ER-20​31.5 mm (1.24")21 mm (0.83")1—13 mm (0.039—0.512")ER-25​34 mm (1.34")26 mm (1.02")1—16 mm (0.039—0.630")ER-32​40 mm (1.57"33 mm (1.30")1—21 mm (0.039—0.827")ER-40​46 mm (1.81")41 mm (1.61")3—26 mm (0.188—1.024")


----------



## NT_2112 (Nov 6, 2020)

It's a MicroLux 7x14". 



@RobS Not sure if I can use an ER40 chuck plate on it?


----------



## RobS (Nov 6, 2020)

New 100MM DIAMETER ER-40 COLLET CHUCK Compact Lathe Tight Tolerance  | eBay
					

Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for New 100MM DIAMETER ER-40 COLLET CHUCK Compact Lathe Tight Tolerance at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



					www.ebay.com
				




something like this then


----------



## More4dan (Nov 6, 2020)

I would like to give a 3/4” square a try. I wonder how a round version would work on holding a pen without marking it. Just a thought. I’d happily pay postage to get one to play with. 

Danny


Sent from my iPhone using Penturners.org mobile app


----------



## duncsuss (Nov 6, 2020)

NT_2112 said:


> If anyone is interested in testing one out but doesn't have a 3d printer, let me know, I can mail you one.
> 
> I'm designing a .75" square one right now.
> View attachment 290056
> ...



Ooh, yes please


----------



## NT_2112 (Nov 6, 2020)

@More4dan @duncsuss 

Ok, shoot me an IM with your information.

Looking forward to hearing feedback on how they work (if they work)


----------



## howsitwork (Nov 7, 2020)

Fascinating , keep us updated on progress please !!


----------



## randyrls (Nov 7, 2020)

I find that metal working and woodworking tools "cross-use" very readily.  They make R8 collets without a hole in them so you can machine your own recess (possibly off-set) in the collet end .  I never seen the same thing for the ER series.


----------



## Don Rabchenuk (Nov 7, 2020)

I too would like to try one out. Pls let me know the cost.


----------



## bmachin (Nov 7, 2020)

Regarding the ER40. I was just checking the dimensions online and found that the groove that snaps into the nut has a diameter of 36.2 mm (1.42"). Since the diagonal of a 1" square is 1.41" ER40 seems to be a dead issue although you could remove or shorten the collet segments at the corners of the square.

By the same token the diagonal of a 3/4 square is 1.06 and the diameter of the comparable groove on the ER32 is 1.15. Not a lot of material left at the corners. It will be interesting to see how it works out.

Bill


----------



## dogcatcher (Nov 7, 2020)

Adapt a 5C collet to the lathe's face plate and all issues are solved.  Ready made emergency nylon collet blanks that can be cut to what ever you want.  Size, I believe they go up to 1.25 inches.  Square, buy them ready made from Amazon https://www.amazon.com/5C-Square-Co...t=&hvlocphy=9028605&hvtargid=pla-873594686829


----------



## Jarod888 (Nov 7, 2020)

I would love to try one out. I'll send you a pm.

I would be very interested if you made one in 1/2 inch square or 12.5 to 13mm.


----------



## Curly (Nov 7, 2020)

5C are a lot longer collet and a chuck for one would be too big for a 7x14 mini metal lathe being discussed. I have a 5C chuck for my 13x37 metal lathe and it is at least 10 pounds. The 5C collet is drawn into the chuck by a thread at the back end of the collet which would be difficult to setup on a mini lathe.


----------



## NT_2112 (Nov 7, 2020)

Looks like I have 3 people interested in being beta testers.  That should be plenty for now.  Thanks for the interest.  I'll follow up via the IMs.


----------



## NT_2112 (Nov 9, 2020)

Quick update.  

Was able to print the .75" square one and test it.










Your browser is not able to display this video.







Your browser is not able to display this video.






I'm pretty happy with it.  For a quick little hack it seems to be working well.

I'll print up some more and follow up with my IM's.

Thanks for everyones feedback.


----------



## duncsuss (Nov 9, 2020)

Looks pretty good - I sometimes get chatter like that using my "real" collet set, once there is more than 3" protruding from the chuck it's really easy to get vibrations at the free end.


----------



## Jarod888 (Nov 10, 2020)

Great job. Was your first one 1/2 square?


----------



## FGarbrecht (Nov 10, 2020)

Would you be willing to share the stl?


----------



## NT_2112 (Nov 12, 2020)

FGarbrecht said:


> Would you be willing to share the stl?


I will post it on thingverse after the design has been tested a bit more.

They take about 5 hours each to print using my current settings.






Your browser is not able to display this video.




Here's a time lapse of one being printed.


----------



## FGarbrecht (Nov 12, 2020)

NT_2112 said:


> I will post it on thingverse after the design has been tested a bit more.
> 
> They take about 5 hours each to print using my current settings.
> 
> ...


No rush.  The hot ends on both my machines have been clogged up for months and need to be disassembled, one of my least favorite things to do.


----------



## GraiDawg (Nov 12, 2020)

Cool. Send me a link. Ive got a form 3 resin printer and a bunch of filament types 
Would be super cool for the maker space


----------



## NT_2112 (Nov 16, 2020)

Quick update.  I have printed the 1st round in Grey PLA.  Now I am printing a set of them in Blue ABS.  I think it might be a good test to compare and contrast how PLA filament holds up vs ABS filament.  I will be sending both types to the beta testers.   The colors are random BTW, just what colors I had for PLA and ABS right now.


----------



## NT_2112 (Nov 23, 2020)

Hi all.

Printing was a little trickier than I expected, even more so for the .75” version.

Some screenshots to show what I mean:



The walls get really thin with the ,75 version. The blue ABS filament seems to have an issue on my 3d printer. The collet won’t stay in one piece. I guess it’s still usable if you hold the sections together as you put collet in the chuck.

The grey and the green PLA seem to work decently with the green PLA giving the best results at a printing resolution of .12mm per layer.

The hardest past was figuring out the best support structure to use.  When 3d printing an item you have to have the printer print support under over hanging areas.  The down side is that the supports can be hard to remove.



The teal area are the supports it will print.  The other two images are cross sections looking down.



You can see an example of what happens when you don’t use supports properly, the area around the top rim of the collet gets stringy and falls apart.









So now I have a .50 and .75 collet ready to be tested.  

BTW, the final settings of .12mm layer height with 100% infill cause each collet to take about 4.5 hours to print.  And you can only print one collet at a time.  :-(

Not sure the cheapest way to mail.  I will need to get boxes, should I use priority mail small boxes?  Thoughts?


----------



## duncsuss (Nov 24, 2020)

Wow - you definitely get an A-plus for perseverance!

If the total weight is 1 pound or less, Priority Mail from Rochester, NY to Wilmington, MA is only $8.00 - Small Flat Rate Boxes are $8.30.

(Either way is fine with me.)

Thanks!


----------



## Jarod888 (Nov 24, 2020)

Yeah, a small flat rate box may be the cheapest solution and give you room to wrap them for protection.


----------



## NT_2112 (Dec 16, 2020)

The first round went out to the beta testers.  My thanks for being patient.  In the process of selling my house and I'm a little disorganized over here.


----------

